# Red Stick Fly Fishers Seminar Sat, March 8



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

Saturday is the Red Stick Fly Fishers 17th annual "Red Stick Day" in Baton Rouge. This free fly fishing seminar also features many regional fly tiers, kayak and canoe demos, and great food. Location is Wildlife and Fisheries? Waddill Outdoors Education Center on 4142 North Flannery Road in Baton Rouge. Time is 8:30am to 3:30pm. 

Featured seminar speakers this year are Nick Curcione, editor for Flyfishing Saltwaters magazine and author of "Tug of War ? A Fly Fishers Game" and "The Orvis Book of Fly Fishing"; freshwater fly experts Terry and Roxanne Wilson of Missouri; and Pete Cooper Jr., fly rod record holder and author of "Fly Fishing the Louisiana Coast" and "Redfish: All You Need To Know."

Programs begin at 9:30 with "Fly Fishing Basics". Later programs cover fly fishing techniques for redfish, bass, and nearshore species. Curcione will conduct fly casting clinics, aimed at beginners and experts alike. Tom Jindra of Temple Fork will be on hand for folks to test cast the outstanding yet affordable TFO rods. For those interested in the exciting sport of kayak/canoe fishing, Backpacker will be on hand with boats for "on the water" demo testing.

Refreshments are free, and a shrimp creole lunch is available for $5. There will also be a raffle featuring many fly fishing items and accessories to raise funds for local conservation and outreach projects, including funding for Public Broadcasting's "New Fly Fisher" television series. 

Further information - including a leaflet with schedule, directions, and bios - can be obtained via the Red Stick Fly Fishers web site at http://www.rsff.org.


----------

